# classic mass building cycle



## shenky (Mar 11, 2014)

I decided to start a log, more for myself than anyone. 

Background:

26 years of age
single cycle under my belt

I was just about 200 pounds a few months ago, but after a shoulder injury, dropped down to 175.  I realize I could manage to get back up to 200 without gear, however this cycle is not only for mass, but also recovery. Every single one of my workouts will involve physical therapy.

 My last cycle was admittedly all way underdosed. I exhibited only an increase in weight I would have expected on the diet I was on (4kcal/day) and strength increases seemed standard for a bulk. Ultimately I went from 180 - 193 in the 12 weeks I used. Nothing to sneeze about, but I wasn't impressed. I continued my bulk, hit about 198, then got injured. 

Cycle:

1-18: Test cyp 500mg
1-4: Dbol  @ 20/30/40/50mg, respectively
1-16: Deca @ 500mg

HCG  500 iu per week, 3 weeks on, 1 week off  (if I have this protocol wrong, please correct me)

I'm prepared to increase my test to 600mg ew, but it's not planned, but only a precaution to defend against the historical deca dick. 

Prami on hand.

AI: 

Arimidex: .5mg eod

I'm gyno prone and also prepared to increase this dose, as needed.

PCT: 

Standard nolva + clomid 

Bloodwork:

about that...I only got test only results and it came in at 420 ng/dl.  I should have gotten the full spectrum of bloodwork because my cycle is relatively heavy. I'll definitely get the full spectrum mid cycle

EDIT: 

Forgot to include NAC twice daily.

Also that I am very limited in the gym. There are many exercises I can't do, including deadlifts, decline presses, overhead presses, rear flys. Very sad, but it is what it is. I'm positive I can still build an impressive physique


----------



## shenky (Mar 11, 2014)

Day 2 of DBOL:

No noticeable strength gain yet. However, I definitely felt different in the gym this morning. I lasted longer and pushed myself further. Possibly a placebo, but hey, I'll take it.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Be very careful with the shoulder because the deca may mask the soreness  once it starts kicking. If its in the joints anyway. Watch your liver values with the dbol. I would get some NAC and supplement that daily. I also think youre being very conservative on your dbol dose but thats your call. Eat alot and enjoy your cycle


----------



## shenky (Mar 11, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> Be very careful with the shoulder because the deca may mask the soreness  once it starts kicking. If its in the joints anyway. Watch your liver values with the dbol. I would get some NAC and supplement that daily. I also think youre being very conservative on your dbol dose but thats your call. Eat alot and enjoy your cycle



I'd increase the dbol if I had more dbol!! 

I'm taking twice NAC daily, I forgot to include that.


----------



## DF (Mar 11, 2014)

Have you used Deca & Prami before?


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've run a similar cycle but with a lil more dbol and deca at 400.  You're gonna love the next several months


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2014)

It's a great cycle. I'd run the test an extra 2 weeks (making 4 weeks of test w/o deca). 

If you don't grow on this cycle, you can't grow at all.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 11, 2014)

What exactly is your shoulder injury? Is it still healing? You can't deadlift or overhead press? I'm a little confused, explain, if you don't mind.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 11, 2014)

id still look for caber


----------



## stonetag (Mar 11, 2014)

You say "very limited in the gym" and "there are many movements you can't do", including the one's listed. Kind of sounds like you are more interested in what your cycle looks like then your work load while on. I guess I'm not sure of your thoughts on this. Shoulder injury's are nothing to fuk with bro! Also PT with workouts? I'm very confused. I'm a curious fellow.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2014)

stonetag said:


> You say "very limited in the gym" and "there are many movements you can't do", including the one's listed. Kind of sounds like you are more interested in what your cycle looks like then your work load while on. I guess I'm not sure of your thoughts on this. Shoulder injury's are nothing to fuk with bro! Also PT with workouts? I'm very confused. I'm a curious fellow.



I have a bad habit of not reading anything in these long winded posts except the cycle .


----------



## shenky (Mar 11, 2014)

DF said:


> Have you used Deca & Prami before?



I have not.



widehips71 said:


> I've run a similar cycle but with a lil more dbol and deca at 400.  You're gonna love the next several months



yes! I'm very much looking forward to it.



DieYoungStrong said:


> It's a great cycle. I'd run the test an extra 2 weeks (making 4 weeks of test w/o deca).
> 
> If you don't grow on this cycle, you can't grow at all.



Excited. I'll play that one by ear.



Assassin32 said:


> What exactly is your shoulder injury? Is it still healing? You can't deadlift or overhead press? I'm a little confused, explain, if you don't mind.



I have labral tear. It will never heal. However, I've been consistent with my physical therapy and have regained a lot of stability by strengthening the muscles surrounding the labrum. My physical therapist, who also bodybuilds, gave me the okay to start training after 6 weeks of consistent therapy. 

I may never be able to overhead press again, no. Deadlifts are very risky, although not necessarily out of the question in the future. The injury is many months old, although it started giving me problems 90 days or so ago. Until then, I was unknowingly compensating for the injury. 

I was told my PT that I can continue lifting, of course, I just have to be smart about what I do.



gymrat827 said:


> id still look for caber



I'll keep that in mind. ADC is an option.



stonetag said:


> You say "very limited in the gym" and "there are many movements you can't do", including the one's listed. Kind of *sounds like you are more interested in what your cycle looks like then your work load while on*. I guess I'm not sure of your thoughts on this. Shoulder injury's are nothing to fuk with bro! Also PT with workouts? I'm very confused. I'm a curious fellow.



If you've ever done physical therapy, its generally a handful of exercises that will aid in the recovery process. The exercises prescribed to me take all but 20 minutes. So I include those exercises before every work out. I believe that if I've recovered this much stability without gear, I'll strengthen the surrounding muscles even more so on gear.

I bolded what I don't understand, stone. I'm working around my injury, doing exactly what's prescribed to me. It's unfortunate to lose deadlifting and overhead pressing, but it's not the end of my bodybuilding career. I can let losing a few exercises destroy me, or I can work around it. I choose life. My workload is what it was before my injury, just with a few variations.

But rereading my original post I see where there is confusion. My injury is a tear of the labrum in the shoulder. It does not heal because a) it's cartilage b) not enough blood flow. HGH has been shown to facilitate healing, but I can't afford that. Stem cells have been shown to completely heal torn labrums, but I can't afford that either, heh.  By physical therapy in every session, I meant strengthening the surrounding muscles and supporting muscles in every work out with a variety of exercises prescribed to me to help me stay in the weight room.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 11, 2014)

Other than what has already been said, I would have a Test dose higher than the Deca, but this cycle will blow you up. Any reason Deca over NPP? Npp has become my choice over deca, with now three cycles of nan, two Deca 1 Npp.


----------



## shenky (Mar 11, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> Other than what has already been said, I would have a Test dose higher than the Deca, but this cycle will blow you up. Any reason Deca over NPP? Npp has become my choice over deca, with now three cycles of nan, two Deca 1 Npp.



Just a little less expensive. I also wanted a run with the infamous DBOL, and the long ester gives me a chance to experience it. 

I was definitely considering increasing the test to 600mg. I'll see how this goes for a few weeks, then decide. 

What is your HCG protocol? I was going to run 500iu ew, but how many weeks on and how many off do you run it?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2014)

shenky said:


> Just a little less expensive. I also wanted a run with the infamous DBOL, and the long ester gives me a chance to experience it.
> 
> I was definitely considering increasing the test to 600mg. I'll see how this goes for a few weeks, then decide.
> 
> What is your HCG protocol? I was going to run 500iu ew, but how many weeks on and how many off do you run it?



You don't have to cycle HCG on and off for the length of time you'll be on. That's geared more towards people on TRT or who blast and cruise.


----------



## shenky (Mar 11, 2014)

Gotcha. Probably a silly question, but if I'm using 500iu ew, each 5,000 iu vial of hcg is 10 weeks worth of hcg, yes? 

I was going to reconstitute with 4ml bac water, so I'd have 1,000 iu per ml.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 11, 2014)

You say you think you may strengthen the surrounding Muscle with gear... you may also gain too much strength too quick for that muscle and 're injure it. 
My opinion and this is coming from someone who has delt with a lot of trauma and recovery. Stay off of the gear until that injury is healed and stregnthend.


----------



## shenky (Mar 11, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> You say you think you may strengthen the surrounding Muscle with gear... you may also gain too much strength too quick for that muscle and 're injure it.
> My opinion and this is coming from someone who has delt with a lot of trauma and recovery. Stay off of the gear until that injury is healed and stregnthend.



Again, the injury _will never_ heal, and I _have _ strengthened the surrounding muscles and supporting muscles; I work at PT every single day.  Reinjuring is absolutely a possibility. It's a risk I'm willing to take, and it's a risk I take everyday I work out. I'll, of course, always err on the side of caution.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 11, 2014)

Btw. You can absolutely build a great physique without those exercises. You can certainly do with out dead lifts and decline bench. Shoulder press is the only one that will hurt you a little by not being able to do them But not the end of the world.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 11, 2014)

shenky said:


> Again, the injury _will never_ heal, and I _have _ strengthened the surrounding muscles and supporting muscles; I work at PT every single day.


In that case go for it but I would recommend you ease your way into in it and really strengthen that injury first.


----------



## shenky (Mar 12, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> In that case go for it but I would recommend you ease your way into in it and really strengthen that injury first.



Totally. I'm super cautious. The last thing I want to do is end up needing surgery and be out of the gym for 9 months. In so long as I continue doing what I'm doing now, I should be fine.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 12, 2014)

I personally would run test higher then deca and 4wk longer.. and find caber prami sux..


----------



## shenky (Mar 12, 2014)

DBOL day 3:

adex .5mg

I think the dbol is definitely working. It's scrioxx dbol, by the way, if that means anything. My strength and endurance were both up this morning. Strength increase was nothing incredible, but enough to make me feel comfortable with the direction of this cycle. 

Diet is going pretty well. I'm shooting for 3500 - 4,000 calories per day, _mostly_ clean. I'm prepared to decrease calories if needed, but so far so good.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 12, 2014)

shenky said:


> DBOL day 3:
> 
> adex .5mg
> 
> ...



You should have got the sciroxx var. It's better Dbol then the Sciroxx Dbol


----------



## shenky (Mar 12, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You should have got the sciroxx var. It's better Dbol then the Sciroxx Dbol



Anavar is a drug I'm interested in trying, but let me tell you that I am a man of habit; If this cycle is as good as it's venerated to be, it'll probably be my next as well !  Have you found var mass gains about equal to dbol?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 12, 2014)

shenky said:


> Anavar is a drug I'm interested in trying, but let me tell you that I am a man of habit; If this cycle is as good as it's venerated to be, it'll probably be my next as well !  Have you found var mass gains about equal to dbol?



Nope. Not even close. But it's like a shotgun vs a sniper rifle. Dbol will add lots of water. If I run 30mg of Dbol per day, I'm gaining 15-20 lbs in 3 weeks, and it's all water. Var doesn't put water on you. Var is much, much less mass gains then Dbol, but it's more lean gains vs. bloat. Other then them both being orals, they are nothing alike.

I think you missed the point of my joke lol. Sciroxx Var has tested as Dbol on a few other forums


----------



## Christosterone (Mar 12, 2014)

I would get that labrum surgically fixed. Do the PT then run a cycle


----------



## Christosterone (Mar 12, 2014)

shenky said:


> Gotcha. Probably a silly question, but if I'm using 500iu ew, each 5,000 iu vial of hcg is 10 weeks worth of hcg, yes?
> 
> I was going to reconstitute with 4ml bac water, so I'd have 1,000 iu per ml.


 
5 ml bac water would give 1000iu per ml


----------



## shenky (Mar 12, 2014)

Christosterone said:


> I would get that labrum surgically fixed. Do the PT then run a cycle



No surgeon wants to work on me - they don't don't put individuals under the knife willy nilly - nor am I sure I even want surgery. I'm not in any pain, and aside from having to permanently forgo Brazillian Jiu Jitsu and work differently in the gym, the tear has not hindered my life in any way. If the tear worsens, my arm begins dislocating (it never has), or other symptoms, then maybe I'll revisit the surgeon for consultation. Also understand that shoulder surgeries are not great, and they don't always improve quality of life. Many don't have the desired outcome. It's a 9 month recovery _minimum_. Most who have had surgery for a labral tear, will tell you not to get surgery if you don't have to, and the ones who have had it had much worse tear than mine.


----------



## shenky (Mar 13, 2014)

Day 4:

10mg dbol 2x
250mg test C

Two things I noticed today in the gym: noticeably more intense pumps in lower back, forearms and biceps and more endurance

Strength was up on a few lifts. I'm also already looking more filled out. 

And check this out, today I weighed in at 179 pounds. Granted, water, but it's good to know the stuff is doing what it does.


----------



## don draco (Mar 13, 2014)

Good log. 

But be VERY careful with that shoulder on this cycle, Shenky. My buddy actually ran a couple of PH cycles back in the day despite knowing he had a tear.. he got too strong too quickly and it got to the point where he couldn't lift anything without pain in his shoulder. Even simple tasks would cause him pain. Hell, I remember him telling me he couldn't even sleep without his shoulder acting up. In the end, his only option was surgery.  

DDT is a very good mass / strength builder.. which can be dangerous if you have a preexisting injury. Further, nand is known to 'mask' pain due to its joint lubrication properties, which can lead to the problem worsening without you even knowing it. If you let the progress get to your head, things might not be looking so good for your shoulder / joints once you come off. 

Just my 0.02
Looking forward to what this cycle brings you, brother!


----------



## shenky (Mar 14, 2014)

don draco said:


> Good log.
> 
> But be VERY careful with that shoulder on this cycle, Shenky. My buddy actually ran a couple of PH cycles back in the day despite knowing he had a tear.. he got too strong too quickly and it got to the point where he couldn't lift anything without pain in his shoulder. Even simple tasks would cause him pain. Hell, I remember him telling me he couldn't even sleep without his shoulder acting up. In the end, his only option was surgery.
> 
> ...



Thank you, don. I'll keep that in mind. Letting my progress get to my head is _definitely_ a possibility


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Shenky just wanted to throw this out there.. Im on the same cycle now 12 weeks in... Dude I blew up I started at 213 now at 231 put over 40lbs on my bench so far no joke... Lol my kids mom who hasnt seen me in like 2 nonths said HOLY SHYT YOUR YOKED.. lol.. I honestly cant tell though. I look in the nirror see a fat dude with skinny arms...  Oh I gained all that weight and 3 and half inches have dropped off my waist... I know it sounds like an infomercial... Its a good cycle bro


----------



## shenky (Mar 14, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Hey Shenky just wanted to throw this out there.. Im on the same cycle now 12 weeks in... Dude I blew up I started at 213 now at 231 put over 40lbs on my bench so far no joke... Lol my kids mom who hasnt seen me in like 2 nonths said HOLY SHYT YOUR YOKED.. lol.. I honestly cant tell though. I look in the nirror see a fat dude with skinny arms...  Oh I gained all that weight and 3 and half inches have dropped off my waist... I know it sounds like an infomercial... Its a good cycle bro



ah man, so stoked. I'm eating big; hoping to keep 20 pounds off this cycle


----------



## shenky (Mar 14, 2014)

Day 5:

10mg dbol x2
.5mg liquidex

Dianabol is definitely doing its thang. My workout intensity this week from last week is MILES a part. My legs got PUMPED today. Strength was up from last week, but again, nothing jaw dropping, but hey I ain't complaining. I also did a couple sets of shoulders and my left shoulder (the uninjured one) was so pumped I had to cut it short!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds like a blast ! Keep it up


----------



## Christosterone (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds like a solid cycle


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 15, 2014)

It took about 2 weeks for the dbol to kick in for me... Your off to a good start


----------



## shenky (Mar 15, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> It took about 2 weeks for the dbol to kick in for me... Your off to a good start



Placebo is _always_ a possibility. But, I have relatively low T for my age, so my endurance has unquestionably improved.


----------



## shenky (Mar 16, 2014)

Day 7 

DBOL 10mg x2
ADEX .35mg

Did some arm work in the gym today. Nothing amazing to say about this work out. I was pretty sleepy. The pumps were good, strength slightly improved, but I don't believe by much; I lost my log book (pissed me right off), so I'm unsure of my exact progress but im pretty sure it was nothing to write home about. 

I lowered my ADEX dose a little bit to see what happens.


----------



## shenky (Mar 16, 2014)

Did I my first injection of HCG. Hope I did it right. Pretty sure I accidently did an IM injection instead of the proposed subcutaneous. Oh well.


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 17, 2014)

shenky said:


> Did I my first injection of HCG. Hope I did it right. Pretty sure I accidently did an IM injection instead of the proposed subcutaneous. Oh well.






how did you do that? It works either way.


----------



## shenky (Mar 17, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> how did you do that? It works either way.



I pinched belly fat, but I injected at an angle, and I believe I penetrated the abdominal muscle. The injection burned slightly.


----------



## shenky (Mar 17, 2014)

Day 8:

DBOL 10mg x3
250mg test c
500mg Deca

I'm increasing my dbol dose from 20-30mg daily. Today, as an experiment, I took 20mg preworkout. Didn't notice much of a difference. 

Strength may have been up today, but I'm not 100% because I lost my logbook and I have a poor memory. Pretty sure I knocked out more reps on my ending bench weight.

Weighed in at 180 pounds, so I'm up about 5 pounds in 8 days. Not too shabby. In a week or so, when the DBOL kicks in full blast, I plan on increasing total calorie intake to a strict 4k.

Overall, my workout was kind of meh, more so because of my attitude than the work load. I have to add pec flys to my list of can't-do exercises. I can use the machine, but I can't go far back enough to get a stretch, so that kind of defeats the purpose of that exercise.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 17, 2014)

Sounds like a great cycle, I would run the dbol at 50mg for the whole 4 weeks if I were you. Good luck.


----------



## shenky (Mar 18, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> Sounds like a great cycle, I would run the dbol at 50mg for the whole 4 weeks if I were you. Good luck.



I definitely want to add more dbol, but I have a very limited supply    Next time.


----------



## IronAsylum (Mar 18, 2014)

Personally with only one cycle under your belt I would go lower dosages. And next cycle ramp up more. At your young age you will still get awesome gains from less. More is not always better. Less is usually more. And I never do orals. Period. But that is me. Too toxic, I would suggest every 2 weeks getting lipid panel check and a before and after kidney and liver functions. Might move your creatinine level above normal.


----------



## shenky (Mar 18, 2014)

Day 9:

.5mg liquidex
10mg dbol x 3

Holy dbol! Strength was definitely up on some lifts, and about the same on others, but the ones that increased really ****ing increased. My lat pull down this week from last is up 40 pounds! 
Weighed in at 182 pounds. Definitely holding onto some water, but I'm fine with that. I may have buy some new pants pretty soon, but damnit it's worth it.

Negative was I've had a damn headache all morning. My guess is it has something to do with the DBOL, as I don't remember the last time I had a headache, unless I was dehydrated. I'm going to run to the local walmart today and get my BP checked in case that has something to do with it.


----------



## shenky (Mar 19, 2014)

Day 10:

dbol 10mg x 3

Nothing exciting to report. Leg day. Stamina up, endurance up. Strength was up slightly, but nothing insane.

EDIT: I forgot to add that I weighed in at at 184.5 this morning. Again, I think mostly water, but I'll ****ing take it. Also, my physique is definitely transforming. I already feel miles away from 10 days ago


----------



## shenky (Mar 20, 2014)

Day 11;

.5mg liquidex
10mg dbol x3
250mg test c
250iu hcg

Good day at the gym, but nothing noteworthy. Strength and endurance were about the same. 

Libido is sooo much better than pre-cycle. Can't wait for the test to really do its magic
I have an old girlfriend visiting from another state in a few weeks, so that should be a good time.

Diets going very well. I've put on a bit of fat, but I'm okay with that. My last bulk was extremely strict, to the point of exhausting my poor taste buds with the same few foods. This go around I'm more relaxed and incorporated a cheat meal per day to easily add an extra 900 calories. So far so good.


----------



## shenky (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 12:

10mg dbol x 3

Libido is great. Before my cycle started, I was dealing was some ED issues, but erections have not been an issue for a few days now. Woo!


----------



## shenky (Mar 22, 2014)

day 13 :

dbol 10mg x 3
.5mg liquidex


----------



## shenky (Mar 23, 2014)

Day 14: 

10mg dbol x3

Good day at the gym. Strength an endurance were about the same. Arms are looking big >


----------



## shenky (Mar 24, 2014)

Day 15:

10mg dbol x 3
250mg Test C
500mg Deca

Killed leg day. I think I might need a wheel chair tomorrow. 

 All of my lifts are improving, but not quite at the rate it was at the beginning; I'm looking forward to increasing my dbol dose, and in the future I'll start at a higher dose. Weighed in at 185 pounds. Might be time to increase calories to 4200 or so. 

I noticed a bit of back acne yesterday, so my guess is the test is just starting to do it's thing. Looking forward to 3 weeks from now! 

On the AI, my nips, although not sensitive, looked a little puffy yesterday, so I took .25mg adex mid afternoon. The adex is from Rui from many moons ago, so it may have lost a bit of potency. I have a back up from a different source. I'll be getting blood work in a few weeks to see if the .5mg eod is sufficient.


----------



## shenky (Mar 25, 2014)

day 16: 

10mg dbol x 3


Decided to add about 300 more calories to my meal plan. I think I could be gaining more, but that could just be my head. Might have to bust out the weight gainer shakes pretty soon because it's getting increasingly more difficult to get the food down. My appetite isn't great and it's hard to switch up the meal plan often enough where things don't start tasting like sand.

My arms are looking very tight. People in the gym be mirin. 

Pumped out (pun intended) some good sets. A couple of exercises were up in weight drastically, while the rest were about the same.

beginning to get random boners through out the day (feels good, man).


----------



## FlurDizzle (Mar 25, 2014)

Shenky, have you tried using Tb500for that injury?


----------



## shenky (Mar 25, 2014)

FlurDizzle said:


> Shenky, have you tried using Tb500for that injury?



I've considered supplementing with peptides, but I've done virtually no research on them.


----------



## FlurDizzle (Mar 25, 2014)

I would recommend it man. Look into it a bit, it's well known for its repairative propetties for tendons and ligaments. You can find it at a whole bunch of Rac sites, and clinician websites as well, a.d even on horse racing sites. They all differ in price too, but I prefer a couple sites for my purchase.


----------



## shenky (Mar 26, 2014)

FlurDizzle said:


> I would recommend it man. Look into it a bit, it's well known for its repairative propetties for tendons and ligaments. You can find it at a whole bunch of Rac sites, and clinician websites as well, a.d even on horse racing sites. They all differ in price too, but I prefer a couple sites for my purchase.



Alright, I definitely will look into it when I'm financially capable. Anything that will get me back into jiu jitsu faster is a goldmine in my book


----------



## shenky (Mar 26, 2014)

Day 17:

10mg DBOL x3
.75mg liquidex

Another great day at the gym. Slaughtered my chest with 9 sets, and 3 drop sets. I could not complete a single push up afterward. It felt like my entire upper body was pumped to full capacity after each set. Forearms, biceps, delts. All pumped. Dbol ROCKS

Weighed in at 187 pounds this motherfukking morning. 

So, in 17 days, I've gained 12 pounds.


----------



## shenky (Mar 27, 2014)

Day 18:

250mg Test C
10mg dbol x 4
150iu HCG

My traps are getting huge   I took 20mg dbol preworkout today, but I messed up the timing and ended up hitting the weights 45 minutes after eating the pills, so I didn't notice much of a difference. Can't say too much about my work out. Some lifts were up, but most were about the same. Chin ups...Can't seem to get past 5 reps per set. Maybe I'll start doing them 3x a week and see where that takes me.  So many physique improvements are being had. Where I'll end up after this cycle has me losing sleep


----------



## shenky (Mar 28, 2014)

Day 19:

.5mg liquidex
10mg dbol x 3

weighed in at 189.5 today woot

Meh. I think I should have taken today off, but damn I love training.  Strength was the same, and even slightly dropped on my squats. I just wasn't feeling it. Not everyday can be payday, amarite? 

My squat blows right now. So much strength has been lost since my injury. I think I'm getting ahead of myself because after my squat routine today I had a nasty back pump, indicating my form is shit. Next week I'll try to put my ego on the backburner and squat lighter for more reps to really hone in on my form. 

NASTY shoulder pumps during front raises. Hurt to hold my gallon of water ha


----------



## shenky (Mar 29, 2014)

Day 20:

.25mg liquidex
Dbol x3

Bicep pump from holding gallon of water


----------



## shenky (Mar 30, 2014)

Day 21:

DBOL 10mg x4
.5mg liquidex

Going to be on 40mg dbol ed until I run out, which should be around day 31. I'm hoping to be at 195 pounds by that time. 

My appetite isn't so great, but I'm eating through it. Yesterday I got sloppy, but it's easier to get down junk food when you're not feeling it. 

The pumps are getting sicker and sicker. Vascularity has certainly increased. DBOL rocks. I never want to run another cycle without it.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 30, 2014)

You weren't offered surgery to remove the labrum ?
Or is it a minor tear?
ill trade u my shoulder injuries for yours!

eventually the tear will finish and detach and work it's way to the bottom of ur joint and stay there unless it works it's way into ur joint where it will at that point have to be removed.

thats from my personal expierence .


----------



## SirSwolls (Mar 31, 2014)

i have labrum tears as well shenky. i was offered surgery when i was active duty, but i turned it down. its been a few years living with the tears in both shoulders. screw the negative nancys here, you will be fine. using caution and self PT will keep it strong. ive done a few cycles since, now im around 225lbs. with about 10% bodyfat. 5'8" so yeah.... congrats on the awesome progress you are making! keep up the good work, im interested to see where it goes from here.


----------



## shenky (Mar 31, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> You weren't offered surgery to remove the labrum ?
> Or is it a minor tear?
> ill trade u my shoulder injuries for yours!
> 
> ...



It's 2 minor tears. It's both a SLAP tear, and I guess an inferior tear as well. The surgeon I was recommended to recommended I not consider surgery until it impedes my quality of life, which it thus far has not, aside from ruining Jiu Jitsu for me    . He didn't outright say he wouldn't work on me, but he alluded to it by suggesting that most surgeons wouldn't cut me open.   I exhibit no sharp pain, only occasional tenderness / soreness. instability isn't as much of an issue anymore, although if I hold a dumbell a certain way, I'll have to work a little harder.


----------



## shenky (Mar 31, 2014)

Day 22:

dbol 10mg x 4
???mg test C
500mg deca

Excellent chest work out. Strength and stamina signifcaantly increased on bench and dumbell chest press. Weighed in at 189.5 again this morning, so maybe increase cals slightly.

Many people in the gym are seemingly aware I'm on something. My body comp has changed dramatically these last 3 weeks. There's a point when the attention is not great to have, so I'm going to start wearing regular Tshirts to the gym instead of tanktops. There's plenty of time to show off later

Also, I'm going to skip my wed injection of test, or maybe less than a half mg (250mg/ml) . I filled the barrel of the syringe with deca this morning, and then went on to add the test, but wasn't paying enough attention and over filled it. Having only been awake for 20 minutes, I overfilled the syringe and was idiotically apathetic and proceeded to inject before examining how much extra test was in the syringe. Oh well.


----------



## shenky (Apr 1, 2014)

Day 23:
DBOL 10mg x4
.5mg liquidex

Strength was awesome today. Increases on every lift aside from pull ups, but I suppose it may be because I'm essentially adding more weight every week. 

Today, get this, I weighed in @ 193 pounds. Certainly adding fat and water in addition to muscle tissue, but I feel like I'm carrying it well and have no complaints.

It's getting VERY hard to get down some meals, especially PPWO. I'll have to drop the rice and beans pretty soon because just the smell is making me want to vomit.

Not sleeping well. Lots of nightmares. Nothing to do with the gear, but damn I can't but wonder what I'm missing out on by not getting 8 solid hours of zzz

Test is starting to do its magic, I think. I'm getting those magical random boners and morning wood. Feels good, man.


----------



## shenky (Apr 2, 2014)

Day 24:

10mg DBOL x 4
.25mg liquidex

leg and shoulder day. All of my lifts increased aside from my squats, which still blow. My form just isn't great when I get heavy. I can still move an okay amount of weight, but not as smoothly as I like. 

I had to go back and forth between shoulder and leg exercises because the pumps were too brutal. After squatting, the front of my legs (tibialis anterior) were so pumped I couldn't do anything besides limp until it subsided. 

Weighed in at 195 pounds this morning. I think my dbol is bunk. Just kidding. Lots of water, me thinks.


----------



## shenky (Apr 3, 2014)

holy ****. I guess the dude I got my dbol from gave me more than he thought because I have about way more than I'm supposed to. At this point in my cycle, I should have had exactly 24 left. I have 156. I thought the bag looked a little hefty. Hell yes. I guess I'll start running 50mg - 60mg a day until day 40, then cut it out.


----------



## shenky (Apr 3, 2014)

Day 25:
10mg DBOL x 5
250iu HCG
100mg test C
.5mg liquidex

****ing love DBOL.  If I have the choice, I won't run another cycle without it. Did I already say that? I'll say it again, DBOL ROCKS. Arms are looking veiny >


----------



## shenky (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 26

DBOL 10mg x6
.25mg liquidex

Strength is up on every damn lift, but what's new, amarite? I'm going to do dbol for another 9 days or so, then I better cut it out, but hell I'm going to miss it!


----------



## shenky (Apr 5, 2014)

Day 27:

.5mg liquidex
10ng dbl x 6

Feeling good and horny all the time. Too many yoga pants at my gym. Too many cougars. 

I can't believe it's already been nearly a month of dbol! I don't want to put the stuff down! 10 more days!


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 5, 2014)

How's your blood pressure doing, Shenk? I tried D-bol and was only able to make it 10 days and my BP shot through the roof and wouldn't come back down, had to drop it. Looks like your cycle is going well. How's your shoulder feeling? Is Deca making your joints nice and buttery smooth yet?


----------



## shenky (Apr 5, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> How's your blood pressure doing, Shenk? I tried D-bol and was only able to make it 10 days and my BP shot through the roof and wouldn't come back down, had to drop it. Looks like your cycle is going well. How's your shoulder feeling? Is Deca making your joints nice and buttery smooth yet?





So I've been in hypertension for a couple of weeks, to be honest with you. As soon as I hit 40mg a day my BP got kinda crazy. My last reading was 148/93. I'm going to cut it out in 10 days for this reason, otherwise I think i'd run it a bit longer. I feel fine, but high BP is a "silent killer", to be sure.

My shoulder is, to my knowledge, doing very well. I've thus far managed to work around the problem. It's _sometimes_ a bit tender through out the week, but that's normal. I'm still learning what I can and can't do. Sometimes it's sad, but for the most part I'm dealing with it. I still can't deadlift, pec flys, reverse flys, overhead press and a few other former stapes, but my body comp development doesn't seem to mind    My shoulder bothers me whilst performing seemingly random menial tasks throughout the week, like opening doors or reaching for something, but it's inconsistent.

 I'm still sad I can't fight anymore, but that's off topic

I have a follow up appointment with my PT to make sure I'm not destroying myself in a couple of days, so I'll report back. The drugs have helped tremendously with my phys therapy exercises, so I imagine it will be good news and maybe a few new exercises. 

I don't _think_ the deca's kicked in just yet; no difference in joints, but I didn't have joint issues to begin with, so it might be hard to determine. Thanks for reading!


----------



## shenky (Apr 6, 2014)

Day 28:

.25mg liquidex
10mg dbol x 6

Alrighty folks, my BP is too damn high. Tomorrow should be my last day of dbol. During my [excellent] workout this morning, something felt very wrong. I had a cold sweat, my palms were sweater than usual and my heart was racing at a faster pace than I'm used to. I knew my BP was on the high side, but my intuition is telling me it's time to cut it out.

It's unfortunate because ****in A, DBOL is the bomb and I would have liked to run it a tad longer. Next time I'll have a med to lower my bp

All in all it was a great first run with my new love, dbol. Gained 23 pounds. I'd say 8-10 of muscle. Can't sneeze at that


----------



## Luscious Lei (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry to sound like a wet blanket put the probability of putting 10 pounds of pure muscle in less than a month is close to zero.


----------



## shenky (Apr 6, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Sorry to sound like a wet blanket put the probability of putting 10 pounds of pure muscle in less than a month is close to zero.



Fair enough; it was just a guestimate. I'd be pleased if it were 5 or 6. In any case, I'm happy with the results.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd say in a month you're lucky to have out on 2-3lbs of actual muscle. Not to be the wet blanket either.


----------



## shenky (Apr 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'd say in a month you're lucky to have out on 2-3lbs of actual muscle. Not to be the wet blanket either.



Well shit. so then i can expect to "deflate" after the dbol wears off? That's going to screw with my head in a bad way ha


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2014)

shenky said:


> Well shit. so then i can expect to "deflate" after the dbol wears off? That's going to screw with my head in a bad way ha



Yep, dbol deflation. Don't let it turn into dbol depression.


----------



## shenky (Apr 8, 2014)

Day 29:

60mg DBOL
250mg Test C
500mg Deca
250iu HCG
.5mgliqudiex


The pumps were so brutal and painful today I was happy to say farewell to DBOL. My anterior tibialis, out of all places, had my limping across the gym and my shoulder pumps had me taking breathers in between reps on each damn set. 

Considering increasing test to 550mg


----------



## shenky (Apr 9, 2014)

Day 30:

.25mg liquidex

Great news, everyone. I saw my physical therapist today and got GREAT news. I've made a ton of progress on my shoulder. I've been given the okay for the following lifts (my PT also bodybuilds) : Deadlift (!!!),  overhead MACHINE press (I can not lower my elbows past 90 degrees, so have to adjust seat height accordingly.) and face pulls. I still have to be very careful, and will likely work on these exercises with light weights for a few weeks before I **** with any heavy stuff. 

Don't get me wrong, I still have a lot of things to work on.

AND, even better, I was given the okay to head back to the love of my life, Jiu jitsu, in so long as I buy and wear an overly priced shoulder brace. I won't return for a few months still, for financial reasons and I want to work on my new PT exercises a bit longer beforehand to be even safer.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

shenky said:


> Day 28:
> 
> .25mg liquidex
> 
> ...



Can you ditch the machine and OHP in a rack with the safeties set?


----------



## shenky (Apr 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Can you ditch the machine and OHP in a rack with the safeties set?



I don't see why not, granted the safety bar is set before I'd hit 90 degrees. I'd have to be standing for that to work, however, unless you're thinking of something I'm not thinking of. I was thinking of using the smith machine. The squat rack in my gym is a few inches off the ground, and not enough room for me to fit a bench inside.


----------



## don draco (Apr 9, 2014)

Good call on dropping the dbol.  Your BP was becoming dangerously high imo. Make sure you continue to monitor it brother. 

Also glad to see that the outcome of the PT appointment was in your favor.  Keep killing it Shenky


----------



## shenky (Apr 9, 2014)

Day 31:

.5mg liquidex

meh day at the gym. I think the deca is starting to work because I feel like I can just work out forever. 

Couple interesting things happened today, and keep in mind I'm wearing baggy t-shirts to the gym now. 

A dude I am friendly with that I see daily at the gym was there at his usual time. I started making friendly banter and he interrupted me and said,

"I am convinced you're on something. You look really good, but you're on seomthing".

Then, moments later, a maintanace employee I am friendly with there said, "you're like the hulk now" and half jokingly said something about steroids.

Well, at least I know they're working.

Edit: My boy who does sales at the gym I go to (who is also currently on a cycle) said he's diffusing rumors about me using that are springing up left and right, heh.


----------



## shenky (Apr 9, 2014)

progress pic time @ 199.5 pounds


----------



## shenky (Apr 10, 2014)

Day 32:

250mg Test C
250iu HCG

Weighed in at 201 today. Strength is alright. Surprised I haven't lose any yet after dropping the DBOL. I feel little less awesome in the gym, but that might be my imagination. Getting lots of comments.


----------



## shenky (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 33 :
.5mg liquidex

Nothing exciting. Leg day, but way too many people decided they wanted to chat in between my sets today. 

Got asked if I was juicing _again_ today and another comment from a dude that's bigger than me that, if I'm not mistaken, is natty (I know a friend of his) that said I was getting huge. I see these people nearly everyday though, so it's no wonder, I suppose, that so many people are noticing.

 My squat strength still isn't great, but I'm more concerned about form right now than getting back to what I was pushing before.


----------



## shenky (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 34:

No drugs taken. Still looking DBOL - full, so maybe I'll continue retaining the water until my cycle ends


----------



## shenky (Apr 13, 2014)

Day: 35

Things are 1ess interesting without the dianabol. I miss it, lol. I felt less godly in the gym today, but i'm sure the best is to come. I'm sleeping like shit and when I don't sleep like shit, I'm up too early and there's no going back to sleep for me once I'm awake.

Weighed in at 199.5 today, so down a pound. I know it's water, so I'm not letting it mess with my mind (ITS NOT MESSING WITH MY HEAD AT ALL)


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 13, 2014)

keep is up shenky

1 pound? ha come on i can drop 5lbs after one shit


----------



## shenky (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> keep is up shenky
> 
> 1 pound? ha come on i can drop 5lbs after one shit



lol, yeah i know it's a sickness


----------



## shenky (Apr 14, 2014)

day 36:

250iu HCG
250mg test C
500mg deca
.5mg liquidex

Strength was awesome today. Felt like an animal. 

I need to be more careful with my shoulder; I've been lifting with my ego instead of my brain and almost hurt myself up today. The fact is that I'll never be able to lift like I used to, so really I shouldn't test the waters. Today I threw up some heavy dumbells for chest press and let them fall past parallel and lifted them anyway. Didn't feel so hot. Shoulder feels fine right now, but I can't be risking it like that.


----------



## shenky (Apr 15, 2014)

Day 37:
.5mg liquidex

It's weird that I have to take so much damn liquidex. It seems like everyday at some point my nipples will get a little puffier and sensitive if I do not dose. It's RUI brand, so it may underdosed, or perhaps lost potency over time, as I've had it stored in a cupboard for while, but not so long I would consider that a big possibility. 

this run thus far has definitively made me a more well balanced and happier individual. Aside from the gains, I am more comfortable, more confident and less lethargic. In turn, I've been less reclusive and actually dating for the first time in 6 months.

Weighed in at 204 today! I feel like my gains have slowed a tad, but I'm just not as DBOL-puffy is all.

I can't say my strength was anything extraordinary today. About the same, in fact. Part of it, I believe, is my workout intensity has suffered because of my shitty sleep cycles.


----------



## shenky (Apr 17, 2014)

38
.5mg liquidex

Nothing to see here 

weighed in at 206


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 17, 2014)

keep it up


----------



## shenky (Apr 17, 2014)

Day 39:
250iu HCG
300mg Test C
.4mg liquidex

Today was interesting. First of all, someone I used to see at the gym all the time died of cancer, which explains why I haven't seen him in a few weeks. Can't say I thought anything of it. Still sad. He was an older, heavy set dude who evidently had cancer and knew he was about to pass.

The other thing that happened is all the compliments and one accusation. The compliments are fine, even though I will admit they are starting to make a tad uncomfortable, which is ironic, isn't it? It's bittersweet. On one hand, I want people to be like, "dayum", but the other side of me wants people to leave me the **** alone. The attention from the females is nothing but fantastic, however. goddamn I love that shit.

The accusation was from a dude whose name I do not know, and that I'm sure doesn't know mine, yet he thinks it's ago to approach me and say, "what are you taking", right off the bat. What about, "hello, how are you today". He continued with, "I've noticed you're getting bigger and...". At that point, I cut him off, said "thanks, bro", and put my ear buds back in and walked away.

Anywho, I'm not complaining. This is what I asked for, so gotta take it for what it is. I knew that at some point it would be obvious; it just happened a tad faster than I had thought it would. At some point, people will stop caring.

Strength was up slightly on most lifts. Workout intensity was fantastic. Just wish I had more time today. 

"10's" are my new favorite bicep exercise. One rep, rest for a sec, two reps, rest for a sec, etc. until you get to ten, then do the same thing down. You will be pumped to high heaven


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2014)

shenky said:


> Day 39:
> 250iu HCG
> 300mg Test C
> .4mg liquidex
> ...



my buddy ran deca 2 times in a row for 16wks.  ran one cycle, 10wk break, than went back on.  

Over 9 months he put on 35lbs.  a legit, somewhat lean 35lbs.  All during SR year of college......he got quite a bit of shit.  Since facebook was growing at a alarming rate everyone could see pics from year to year.  

Yea, again, he took a lot of shit.


----------



## shenky (Apr 18, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> my buddy ran deca 2 times in a row for 16wks.  ran one cycle, 10wk break, than went back on.
> 
> Over 9 months he put on 35lbs.  a legit, somewhat lean 35lbs.  All during SR year of college......he got quite a bit of shit.  Since facebook was growing at a alarming rate everyone could see pics from year to year.
> 
> Yea, again, he took a lot of shit.



Yep. To top it off, I used to work at the gym I go to, so I'm a popular discussion topic now. My friend, who is also on cycle, and works there keeps me up to date on the rumors. Most of the comments come from dudes who are all jelly and would surely cycle if they had their hands on a connect.


----------



## shenky (Apr 18, 2014)

Day 40:
.5mg liquidex

Used my friend's test C yesterday. Smooth as butter. No pip at all today, which is extremely rare for me. I'm usually at least a little sore. I'm getting a blood test in couple weeks, so we'll see if it's as legit as he says it is. 

Nothing to see here, really. I need to increase calories again, the thought of which makes me feel sick, but gotta do what cha gotta do. Strength was about the same today


----------



## shenky (Apr 21, 2014)

Day 42:

.5mg liquidex

Horny as shit. That's all I really have to say - my libido is through the roof. I'm trying to remain human and not look at every women that passes by me as sex objects, but shit


----------



## shenky (Apr 21, 2014)

Day 43:
250mg test c
500mg deca
250iu HCG
.5mg liquidex


My squat stamina was up today, but I got ahead of myself and lifted a little more than I could bare with good form. Stupid. My back is paying the price.


----------



## shenky (Apr 22, 2014)

looking in the mirror, I feel like my progress has slowed a bit, so I'm going to try training a little differently, adding in more drop sets / pyramid sets


----------



## shenky (Apr 22, 2014)

Day 44:


Back really ****ing hurts. I'm such an idiot. NEVER again will I ego squat. So stupid.

libido is less than excellent today, but I always trip over that shit. Probably nothing to be concerned about, although I do have a date tonight, so hopefully it's nothing. 

Started my pyramid set month out right with an intense arm workout. Looking forward to destroying my chest tomorrow


----------



## shenky (Apr 23, 2014)

Day 45:

.5mg liquidex

ended up taking today off because i didn't get much sleep last night. Last night I skipped a calorie dense meal because I was with a girl. Kinda regret it, kinda don't. Going to try not to let it happen again, lady or not.


----------



## shenky (Apr 25, 2014)

day 47:

.5mg liquidex

Apologies if your for some reason following this thread; I've been distracted by a female, so I've been on this thing less often, or it seems less important to me not sure which. In any case, again, I think I can be doing better in terms of gains. I've switched up my routine a tad by adding more volume. Less weight, but more volume. I decided on pyramid sets for each exercise. So far so good. It's hard to say if it's a game changer yet, as it's only been a couple of days, but the work outs are, indeed, more intense. 

My appetite is not as good as it was, which is a pain in the butt, but what cha going to do? Just need to keep on keepin on.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 25, 2014)

shenky said:


> day 47:
> 
> .5mg liquidex
> 
> ...




Well it's better than being distracted by a guy shenky LOL.  
you should incorporate her into you're workouts and have her spot you on your push ups. Lol


----------



## shenky (Apr 26, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Well it's better than being distracted by a guy shenky LOL.
> you should incorporate her into you're workouts and have her spot you on your push ups. Lol



She's actually going to hit the gym with me tuesday (XD)-}-<


----------



## shenky (Apr 30, 2014)

Day 52:

.5mg liquidex

Not much to say. I'm back up to 205. Finally gaining again. There were a couple weeks where the scale wouldn't budge, but I was skipping a meal here and there to hang out with a female. I don't feel like my physique has changed much at all since then, but I see myself everyday; my friend says I'm huge, so I'm just going to take his word for it. 

My back workout was killer this morning, in spite of being sleepy.


----------



## shenky (May 2, 2014)

Day 54:

.5mg liquidex

I'm glad I made this thread because I forgot to dose AI. 

FINALLY. I'm gaining again. Just had to eat more. WHY DO I HAVE TO EAT SO MUCH DAMN FOOD. at 4300 calories not gaining. I'm damn close to 5 g's at the moment, but it's paying off. I highly regret being skeptical to add calories prior to this. 

Weighed in at 407.5 this morning woo

Currently eating a PB and J sandwich (A STAPLE) and a weight gainer shake = 1300 or so calories aaaaahhh yeeeaahh


----------



## shenky (May 3, 2014)

Day 55:

.5mg liquidex

just another day. My libido is taking a shit. I'm at 550mg test, think of raising it a tad, but unsure how much to raise it. I'm going to give it a week or so because everyone has dips in libido.


----------



## shenky (May 7, 2014)

Day 59:

.5mg liquidex

I feel like my strength has plateaued. I'm not making those crazy PR's like I did the first 6 weeks. I'm getting bigger, though, and that's all I care about. I weighed in at 211 last night, but weighing in in the morning is a different story than weighing in during the evening, so I wouldn't be surprised if I was a couple pounds lighter tomorrow morning.


----------



## shenky (May 8, 2014)

Day 60
250mg test

attempting to not dose liquidex


----------



## shenky (May 9, 2014)

Day 61:

.25mg liquidex

I ended up dosing liquidex last night at .25mg liquidex. My nipples get puffy so damn fast. Is this normal - having to dose liquidex daily? 

 yesterday  was chest day and hoolly shit has my bench come a long way.  

My friend Ray had planned to pump out a few sets with me in the gym. I was already a few sets in, so he decided it would be wise to warm up.  I didn't see him for a few minutes, but half way into a dumbell incline set., I saw the dude sitting on a chair with his head up. Tired, I presumed, and continued on. 10 minutes later, he was STILL there, except he looked white as a ghost. A fireman (at least 250 pounds. Definitely on the juice) walked by moments later and, concerned, checked up on him. Unresponsive. It turns out, he was hypoglycemic. For a moment I thought to myself, "this guy can die. I can lose this guy right now". Thankfully, 10 minutes or so of keeping his head up, he became responsive and was able to take a few sips of gatorade. Immediately the color the returned to his face. ****er wanted to finish his work out. Nope. I suspect he's diabetic. He's also on gear...I don't know if that can have anything to do with it.


----------



## shenky (May 14, 2014)

Day 65:

.25mg liquidex

time is going by so fast. I feel like I could be doing SO much better in terms of gains. I'm working out with this chick a lot, and it's kinda slowing me down. thinking about dumping her for gains. Am I a bad person? I haven't seen a whole lot of progress recently. Sometimes I think my deca might be underdosed. It's from some UGL on meso that had a sale going on immediately after I had discovered I was ripped off by pinnacle. But it could also just be that I'm not working hard enough. I'm going to go with the latter.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 14, 2014)

shenky said:


> Day 65:
> 
> .25mg liquidex
> 
> time is going by so fast. I feel like I could be doing SO much better in terms of gains. I'm working out with this chick a lot, and it's kinda slowing me down. thinking about dumping her for gains. Am I a bad person? I haven't seen a whole lot of progress recently. Sometimes I think my deca might be underdosed. It's from some UGL on meso that had a sale going on immediately after I had discovered I was ripped off by pinnacle. But it could also just be that I'm not working hard enough. I'm going to go with the latter.



Brother, if you have any doubts about your gear I think you've answered your own question. 

As per dumping your arm candy, how about instead of training together that you explain you'll be doing "heavy stuff" and that you don't want her to get hurt so perhaps it would be better if she went off and rode the elliptical while you rip sh1t up? At least then you can still go to the gym together.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Brother, if you have any doubts about your gear I think you've answered your own question.
> 
> As per dumping your arm candy, how about instead of training together that you explain you'll be doing "heavy stuff" and that you don't want her to get hurt so perhaps it would be better if she went off and rode the elliptical while you rip sh1t up? At least then you can still go to the gym together.



Or get her to lift heavy with you and win win lol!


----------



## shenky (May 14, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Brother, if you have any doubts about your gear I think you've answered your own question.
> 
> As per dumping your arm candy, how about instead of training together that you explain you'll be doing "heavy stuff" and that you don't want her to get hurt so perhaps it would be better if she went off and rode the elliptical while you rip sh1t up? At least then you can still go to the gym together.



Yeah, who am I kidding - it's underdosed. It's alright, though. I'm actually still happy with my progress so far, and I have a shit load of dbol I might backload my cycle with.

Yes! The goal is for her to get her own routine going so she can go off and leave me alone while I lift haha.



Docd187123 said:


> Or get her to lift heavy with you and win win lol!



she is weak! Hopefully she'll get the idea soon and get her own routine. Pretty soon I'm just going to start giving her a list of things to do and saying peace out for 2 hours


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

shenky said:


> Yeah, who am I kidding - it's underdosed. It's alright, though. I'm actually still happy with my progress so far, and I have a shit load of dbol I might backload my cycle with.
> 
> Yes! The goal is for her to get her own routine going so she can go off and leave me alone while I lift haha.
> 
> ...



If she's weak, make her strong lol. Then offer to give her a good internal massage lol


----------



## shenky (May 19, 2014)

Day 70:

crazy, 70 days...

I've been totally falling off this log lol. I'm so busy! I work 2 jobs, plus female, plus gym and eating. It takes up all of my time! I've been meaning to get bloodwork done, but I've had a hard time making time for it during the day. It seems like I'm always on the go. I got to get it done, though. I feel like I'm short of breath far too often, but I think I just need to step up my cardio. In any case, blood work is a couple of weeks late here. I'm not saying I can't afford the 60 bucks, but everytime I make the room in my budget, I get hit with a weird bill. In any case, my goal is to stop by lab next week.

Nothing to see here in terms of cycle. I'm sitting at 212 and sometimes weigh in at 215 depending on the day. I've been more consistent with my meals lately and have been pushign myself and my women harder in the gym. I still feel like I or my gear is falling short, but it maybe I'm just really hard on myself. Everyone else notices my size. The bigger I get, the smaller I feel!

On a separate note, I'm contemplating TRT after this cycle. Doc and I have discussed this in short, and while I would like to recover and not be on for life, I also don't want an 8 month recovery time, all whilst losing everything I've worked for. I'm going to make a thread on the board shortly for input with more details into why I think recovery after this cycle might be tough. In short, after this cycle, I'll have been shut down for around 8 months and by the time I PCT, 9. I don't feel sorry for myself; I got myself into this, but in retrospect, I was an idiot for not recovering and waiting longer after my last "cycle". I'll explain later. 

My anxiety is being dependant on a substance that is not necessarily guaranteed to me. If I am to go on TRT, I'm going be on a TRT dose, and not some monster dose. I have doc to thank for that decision and I think it's a good one. 100mg / week, I was considering. Anyway, got to go to work. peace.


----------

